# Feeding black sunflower seeds to goats?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I heard you can feed black sunflower seeds to goats? Has anybody did this?

And can I mix it with purina noble goat feed? Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You sure can, mix it or top dress the feed. I just use a small handful per goat.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

This might be a silly question (I got a million of them! LOL) Can you grow your own black oil sunflowers for the seeds? I have sunflowers growing but don't know what kind they are.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't see why not, plant some of the black oil seeds that you feed next year and see if they come up. My dad plants bird seed all the time. He even planted my parakeet seed when I had parakeets and grew all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had one of my BOSS fall in a crack and start growing  it was in my barn and didn't get more then a few inches before it got stepped on... 
I'm gonna try and grow some in the garden next year


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

That sounds like it could be fun!  now i gotta try it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, feeding them to goats in moderation is OK.


And the seeds do grow into plants, if they are planted.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

nancy d said:


> You sure can, mix it or top dress the feed. I just use a small handful per goat.


Dumb question.... what does it mean to "top dress the feed" ?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just putting a sprinkling on top of their feed...


----------

